#ubuntu-java 2006-05-30
<stewart> anyone know if its possible to run weblogic workshop 8.1 on dapper?
<stewart> anyone alive :-)
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-02
<IBM_X31> @@
<IBM_X31> @_@
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-28
<Elton> Boas 
<Elton> to desenvolvendo programa pra pingar rede
<Elton> e com dificuldade
<Elton> necessitando de ajuda 
<gaillard_> anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-30
<lrequin> hey i have problem with java i try to d/l wit console,synaptic no want 
<lrequin> error for download lava6-sun.doc
<lrequin> java6-sun.doc
<lrequin> hey i have problem with java i try to d/l wit console,synaptic no want 
<lrequin>  error for download lava6-sun.doc
<lrequin>  java6-sun.doc
#ubuntu-java 2007-05-31
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<Bleupomme> HI. Could anyone tell me how to make web start work with firefox?
<jamesstansell> hi Bleupomme - it's pretty automatic if you use the sun-java deb package
<jamesstansell> what have you tried so far?
<Bleupomme> I seem to have a problem. When I try an online demo I'm redirected to the page http://java.sun.com/products/javawebstart/needdownload.html?
<Bleupomme> With the actual web start I want to use. I get a .bin file as download and anohing happens
<jamesstansell> you should be getting a .jnlp file as a download
<jamesstansell> firefox will still ask if you want to run or save it - but you should be able to choose to run it with webstart
<jamesstansell> that page you were redirected to is ancient!
<Bleupomme> jamesstansell: before the sun-java packages were out I had a java5 install that worked. Now I installed sun-java6 and it does not work, could it be the server application?
<Bleupomme> Are the ubuntu packages the same as the debian packages?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-01
<Null-Kuhl> hii
<jamesstansel1> hi Null-Kuhl
<Null-Kuhl> oh finally
<Null-Kuhl> why is this room so silent :0
<Null-Kuhl> :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-02
<balarka> hi
<balarka> cle
<balarka> cls
<balarka> clear
<man-di> balarka: this IRC, neither a terminal, nor a DOS shell
<man-di> AND DONT TRY TO SPEAK PRIVATELY TO ME FOR NO REASON
<H> hola
<man-di> hello
<H> i use konversation for irc.  anyone knows why i cant join the ##java  channel?
<man-di> ask the konversation developers
<man-di> perhaps its the double ## (which is quite uncommon)
<H> i have found the problem, i need to ve identified
<man-di> ah
<H> anyway, thx :)
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-03
<jaiderfercho27> buenas
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-26
<dholbach> good morning
<mohbana> hi
<mohbana> hiya
<mohbana> anyne here?
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-27
<hengha> Hi, in my servlet I want to output different content based on the post variable, say, if action='fetch' got post, it will use PrintWriter out.println("a"); if there is NO action post var but var='list' it should out.println('upload'); I put this if else in my doPost method : String action=request.getParameter('action'); String upload=request.getParameter('var'); if ( "fetch" == action ) { out.println("do Fetch"); } else { doSomethingMethod(var);}; HOW
<hengha> fetch',  doSomethingMethod(var) still got executed ( since var is not defined, so I got ExceptionError ), any idea ?
<dholbach> good morning
<robilad> moin dholbach
<dholbach> heya robilad - how are you doing? :)
<robilad> lots of tunnels on the way up to hamburg :/
<robilad> so my connection is spotty
<dholbach> I hope other than that you're fine :)
<robilad1> oh yeah, all's well, i am thinking about jumping over to berlin for fri/sat linux tag
<robilad1> there is apparently a cheap bus service between berlin & hamburg, so I figure I should check that one out
<dholbach> nice
 * dholbach is going to be around too
<robilad1> dholbach: do you know mjung, by chance?
<dholbach> robilad1: Marko?
<robilad1> yeah, you do ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> robilad1: what about Marko?
<robilad1> dholbach: he worked at the same place i did for a while, and studied at the same uni, so we've known each other for a while.
<robilad1> and since he's now one of the linuxtag guys, i figured you'd know him ;)
<dholbach> ah great :)
<WaxyFresh> ﻿Can anyone please help me with setting up java in opera,i have suns java and the java plugin installed and my path set up ?correctly? but still no luck
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-28
<dholbach> good morning
<slytherin> dholbach: Good morning. :-)
<dholbach> hi slytherin
<slytherin> dholbach: Who was that lady in photo you said "our friends from Sun"
<dholbach> Nitiya from the Glassfish team
<slytherin> dholbach: Oh. So Nitya is she. Damn I can never identify gender from names. :-(
<dholbach> it escaped me for a while too :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-29
<max_> hi, i cant find libjvm.so ... working on hardy with java jdk1.6 ... in .../jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386 i only have libjava.so
<max_> wrong channel?
<max_> never mind, found...
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-05-31
<rafex> hola
<rafex> dice java, pero q idioma hablan
<rafex> hello
<rafex> no hay nadie?
#ubuntu-java 2009-05-28
<n7_fox> hi
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-03
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I did added JAVA_OPTIONS="-Xms512m -Xmx4500m -XX:+HeapDumpOnCtrlBreak -XX:+HeapDumpOnOutOfMemoryError"
<kaushal> and did export $JAVA_OPTIONS
<kaushal> but on ps aux | grep tomcat it does not show the JAVA options
<kaushal> Any clue please ?
<nthykier> kaushal: did you set these options in /etc/default/tomcat ? Alternatively are you running a "per user" instance of tomcat?
<kaushal> nthykier: i did added on the init script of tomcat
<kaushal> the init script is a customized script
<nthykier> Well, by default we use JAVA_OPTS and not JAVA_OPTIONS in our script - also by default /etc/default/tomcat6 will set the value of JAVA_OPTS
<kaushal> ok
<nthykier> At least this is the case in 6.0.26-2
<kaushal> Unrecognized VM option '+HeapDumpOnCtrlBreak'
<kaushal> JAVA_OPTS="-Xms512m -Xmx4500m -XX:+HeapDumpOnCtrlBreak -XX:+HeapDumpOnOutOfMemoryError"
<kaushal> I am running tomcat 5.5.27
<nthykier> guess your VM doesn't support that option, what VM are you using?
<kaushal> nthykier: is it java -version ?
<kaushal> I mean VM ?
<kaushal> java version "1.5.0_15"
<nthykier> kaushal: No, the actual implementation (e.g. Openjdk-6, GCJ or Sun-java)
<kaushal> nthykier: ok
<kaushal> shall i pastebin the configs ?
<kaushal> I am using sun java
<nthykier> kaushal: Okay, then sun-java does not support the option (or you wrote it wrong) in that version
<nthykier> -X (and -XX) are nonstandard options
<kaushal> nthykier: ok please suggest me the correct options
<nthykier> kaushal: I do not know them, I usually do not need to pass this kind of option to my JVM.
<nthykier> perhaps your source for those options may know more about which JVM (or/and version) support those options
<SpamapS> Hello everyone. I'm trying to package Antlr3 .. and its very confusing where to find certain pieces of software and how to assemble them... for instance, antlr3-maven-plugin .. the only place I find the "release" files is http://grepcode.com/snapshot/repo1.maven.org/maven2/org.antlr/antlr3-maven-plugin/3.1.2-1
<SpamapS> There's a jar with the class files and pom.xml ..
<SpamapS> and another with the src
<SpamapS> so do we always have to download both, and then assemble them into a .orig?
<nthykier> SpamapS: I thought antlr3 was packed already ?
<SpamapS> nthykier: 3.0 is, but 3.1 changed to a pure maven build
<SpamapS> they seem to have the same affliction as the php world.. changing huge swaths of code in minor releases. :-/
<nthykier> ah 3.1
<SpamapS> I'm working on packaging Cassandra
<SpamapS> which ships antlr3-3.1.2.jar in their source distribution. :-/
<nthykier> SpamapS: Okay, I am afraid I am not sure how the antlr3 orig.tar is/should be generated. The Debian side seems to be lacking some love as well
<SpamapS> seems like there should be a uniform way to say "grab this maven based source and make it into a debian source"
<SpamapS> sort of like dh-make-perl
<nthykier> file a bug against the maven helper in Debian perhaps :P
<nthykier> SpamapS: perhaps I could have you send an email to debian-java@lists.debian.org - perhaps there are some people there who knows more about antlr3 and how to package it
<nthykier> I recall someone bringing it up a few months back
<SpamapS> probably ttx :)
<SpamapS> ugh.. boostrap.. fun.. antlr3 depends on antl3-maven-plugin depends on antlr3......
<SpamapS> :-P
<nthykier> SpamapS: guess you have to break that circle :P
<SpamapS> According to Thierry's java lib packaging guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/LibraryPackaging) its ok to start out with a binary upload to multiverse if this is the case
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-04
<SpamapS> anybody know of something that takes ivy.xml and makes a dependency list out of it?
<SpamapS> ttx: good morning. ;)
<SpamapS> ttx: I found some allies in cassandra's dev community, so things are moving forward again. :)
<SpamapS> ttx: question.. I haven't seen anything that makes builds easy when a project uses 'ivy.xml' .. but it would be very useful (and simple) to turn ivy.xml into a skeleton debian/control file... thoughts?
<ttx> SpamapS: no there is no "ivy helper"
<ttx> SpamapS: usually I rewrite an ant build.xml
<ttx> that just compiles the damn thing
<ttx> rather than also wash the floor and seubmit a test job on remote hudson instances
<SpamapS> ttx: right I want to use ivy.xml to build the Depends:/Build-Depends: lines
<ttx> and then use the cdbs ant magic
<ttx> that's uncharted waters, but probably good to have
<SpamapS> ttx: also have you done much with maven-debian-helper ?
<ttx> ivy is not that much used
<SpamapS> Apache projects seem to use ivy a lot
<ttx> they usually also have ant build scripts lying around :)
<ttx> maven-debian-helper is a hack
<ttx> ah hold on
<ttx> I confused it with maven-ant-helper
<ttx> maven-debian-helper is actually *not a hack*
<ttx> it allows to build (in the debian way) something using maven
<SpamapS> yeah it seems to work fairly well
<ttx> note that it introduces (useful) fuzzyness in dependency versioning
<SpamapS> I wasn't able to use it to build antlr3-3.1.3 .. but only because it needed antlr3-maven-plugin, which needed.. antlr3 ;)
<ttx> as in, maven wants foo-3.0.2, you have foo... let's take foo.
<ttx> so it's not a recipe for sure success
<SpamapS> Right seems like pbuilder and >= versions become an absolute must for sanity. ;)
<SpamapS> Well anyway, I'm on to avro.. and a couple of cassandra devs may do packages for jackson and json-simple
<SpamapS> ttx: They seem to think that thrift is not doable long term, because it builds non-abi-compatible libraries that break stuff. :-/
<SpamapS> ttx: anyway, I'm heading to bed.. thanks for the insight. :)
<ttx> jackson is work in progress
<ttx> in debian
<ttx> SpamapS: ^
<SpamapS> ttx: Oh I hadn't seen that.. good to know. :)
 * SpamapS goes to sleep "fo real"
<ttx> SpamapS: I think someone told me it's on -mentors
<nthykier> SpamapS: Have you seen https://code.launchpad.net/~ludovicc/uj/antlr3 ?
<Asche> hi
<SpamapS> nthykier: I had not, but that looks very promising! :)
<nthykier> SpamapS: I figured you might be interested in it ;)
<SpamapS> Definitely.. grabbing it right now. :)
#ubuntu-java 2011-05-30
<vinny> hey all
<vinny> I would like to join #java
<vinny> to ask about java webservices
<vinny> but it is invite only
<vinny> any one knows how to get this invite?
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-01
<SyL> I'm using ubuntu in Amazon EC2 and I can't seem to install sun-java because I can't agree to the license. any suggestions?
<lifeless> http://rbtcollins.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/using-uec-instead-of-ec2/
<lifeless> under point 14
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-02
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm running 12.04 & trying to delete a cached applet from chromium. how can I do this, please?
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-03
<jeferson_> hi
<jeferson_> someane ?
<jeferson_> someone?
<jeferson_> Is anyone there?
#ubuntu-java 2013-05-31
<georgeoftown> hello
#ubuntu-java 2015-05-30
<gagi> hello, can Anybody help me with gui swing?
#ubuntu-java 2016-05-31
<zzarr> hello! are there anyone porting JDK to Mir?
#ubuntu-java 2016-06-04
<motaka2> hello i have installed jdk8 with netbeans8 together, although netbeans compiles in jdk8 , but java version says i am using java 1.7 , i know the path to new jdk is /usr/local/jdk1.8.0_91   but i doth know to which folder it should point
#ubuntu-java 2016-06-05
<elzoog> Hey guys, how do I get scene builder to work?
<elzoog> I downloaded the JDK package, but can't find scene builder
#ubuntu-java 2019-05-28
<tdaitx> sbeattie: could you please take a look at the packages at https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-11-transition/+archive/ubuntu/fixes/+packages ?
<tdaitx> there are fixes for bugs introduced after the updates we did for the openjdk-11 bionic transition
<tdaitx> I believe you would like to have at least bionic and cosmic packages into the security pocket so they can work there, and let me know if you would rather have the same for disco
<tdaitx> in case you believe that having them into -updates is enough let me know and I will proceed with the necessary sru work
#ubuntu-java 2019-05-29
 * tdaitx | afk, errand + lunch
